# Help with Nature's Specialities Grooming Sprays Please



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy's cottony coat is always a challenge. I plan to order:

Plum Silky Shampoo
Plum Tastic Maximum Re-Moisturizer Conditioner

Please share your experience with these other Nature's Specialities Grooming Spray Products:

Super EZ De-Matt
Re-Moisture with Aloe
Silk-N-Finish (their website says, "If you live or travel where there is snow it won't allow the snow to attach to the hair so easily therefore eliminating those wet spots from water dripping everywhere as it melts.")

Any other suggestions on products are appreciated...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I use Plum Silky shampoo and the Re-Moisturizer with Aloe. I also use the Quicker Slicker. They're all great products from my point of view.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

pjewel said:


> I use Plum Silky shampoo and the Re-Moisturizer with Aloe. I also use the Quicker Slicker. They're all great products from my point of view.


Thanks! Can you tell me if the Quicker Slicker is silicone/dimethicone free? It sounds great - but don't want to further dry her coat....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Quicker Slicker has silicone in it. I had checked into it. You are right, it isn't supposed to be good to use on a Hav's coat much because of that.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It says it contains a blend of conditioners with high quality of cosmetic silicon, Ph Balanced with a deliciious smelling fragrance. I don't use it often, only when they have significant matting. Also purports to cut brushing and drying time in half.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I use the Silk-n-finish, but never read or heard that it would be good for keeping the snow out of the legs. SO, I will make a test. I just bathed Candy, and we have a lot of snow and around 0 degrees outside...snowball snow. 

I will put Silk-n-finish on her legs and tummy and get back tomorrow with a report


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

karin117 said:


> I use the Silk-n-finish, but never read or heard that it would be good for keeping the snow out of the legs. SO, I will make a test. I just bathed Candy, and we have a lot of snow and around 0 degrees outside...snowball snow.
> 
> I will put Silk-n-finish on her legs and tummy and get back tomorrow with a report


Great! It sounds strange to me - but I cut and pasted the statement from their website: http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=33

Daisy is such a snowball magnet! I'll be interested in your results...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I use Plum Silky Shampoo and Aloe Remoisturizer. I love both products. They work great for both silky and cottony soft coats.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, Poornima. It's so great to get info fro someone using the products before spending money on MORE dog products...


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Now I have tried the Silk-n-finish on the legs and tummy in the worst snow weather for several days...on two different dogs and coat type. And I am sorry to say...I do NOT se ANY differens in how much "snowballs" who get attatched in the hair.

Still like it for other purposes but for keeping the snow off the legs it was useless.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, Karin, thanks for the test! Oh, well!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> Daisy's cottony coat is always a challenge. I plan to order:
> 
> Plum Silky Shampoo
> Plum Tastic Maximum Re-Moisturizer Conditioner
> ...


Lynda~ I've tried them all except the Silk-N-Finish. They are good products. I _really_ like the Super EZ De-Matt, though. Tori has a combination coat (cottony on body & front legs, silky head, back legs and tail) After spending a week w/my DD and her 4 kids, Tori had quite a bit of matting when we returned. The Super EZ De-Matt worked wonderfully to remove them and some were very large and tight. I highly recommend it!

The product combination I like best for the regular maintenance of Tori's coat is Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing shampoo & Coat Handler conditioner. This seems to work the best on her "combo" coat.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just bathed Milo the other night and he smells wonderful, feels silky and looks so nice and clean. It was supposed to be Bailey's turn last night but . . . maybe tonight. I really love the Plum Silky shampoo and the Re Moisturizer.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Has anyone tried their "Plum-Tastic Maximum Moisturizer"? Website says, "This exceptionally rich blend of conditioners, essential nutrients, amino acids, vitamins, silk proteins plus the anti-oxidant value of the Acai Berry has a unique experience in store for your pet. The synergy created by combining the conditioning and moisture binding qualities of these ingredients help strengthen, revitalize and energize depleted, stressed hair and help prevent dehydration of the skin and coat. Plus the added anti-oxidant protection and the long lasting pleasant scent insures only the best you can give your pet."

Have enough "Isle of Dog" left for another bath or two....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, I've tried it and it's good. Smells wonderful! I was only given a sample size, so can't speak for how it works over the long haul.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, I've tried it and it's good. Smells wonderful! I was only given a sample size, so can't speak for how it works over the long haul.


I will order Plum Silky, Plum Tastic and Super EZ DeMatt and let everyone know what the results are. Daisy has a cottony coat and Beau has a silky coat. His is so much easier - wash and wear....


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi-
so, why are you switching from IOD to plum?
what was your experience with the IOD on his cotton coat?
Harry is mostly cotton....
What about calling Nat spec and requesting samples with an order?

I would like to know how you make out, they are nice on the phone, maybe call and ask about the spray for the snow, see what they say.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think you're in for a pleasant experience. Not only do the products work well but they smell delicious -- although the first time I used it I thought it was too perfumy. Not so after that.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sam375 said:


> Hi-
> so, why are you switching from IOD to plum?
> what was your experience with the IOD on his cotton coat?
> Harry is mostly cotton....
> ...


Guess I'm still looking for the best shampoo. IOD is great on Beau's silky coat - but Daisy's cottony coat doesn't stay looking good more than 2 - 3 days. Looks messy and attracts dirt.... that's why I am interested in the grooming sprays. I'm hoping to find something that "seals" the hair cuticle (Hope that makes sense...)


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Which IOD product did you use for your cotton coat?
I have heard thst sometimes products work different with different water.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sam375 said:


> Which IOD product did you use for your cotton coat?
> I have heard thst sometimes products work different with different water.


Shampoo is No. 10 Evening Primrose oil
Conditioner is Intensely Nourishing Nutrient Masque

We have a water softener.....

These do work well on Daisy for a couple of days...and they work GREAT on Beau (wash-n-wear type coat...). I am just hoping to find something that's better. I am no-doubt on the impossible quest! LOL


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

We have a softener too. Make sure you let me know how you make out with the nat spec. 
I got some IOD, never used it yet, when it runs out then I am gonna do the nat spec.
Then the pure paws.
then probably something else....

I can definatley tell you not to try the mane n tail Harry looked horrible.

So far coat hander cond has been the best.


----------

